# Got a buck yesterday



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 9, 2014)

Have been hunting quite a bit this year but it's been pretty slow. Gun season opened up yesterday morning, and he came in right at sunrise. Kinda hesitated on whether or not I wanted to shoot him since there has been bigger bucks on my trail camera. Decided one in the freezer is better than waiting for something bigger that probably wouldn't show up. Pretty happy with him though, 16 points but one was broken off just about, bunch of smaller points. I told the buck to take a goofy picture so he stuck his tougne out.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

I agree one in the freezer is better than a herd in the woods. I'm not a good guesser but what is he around 85 pounds?


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 9, 2014)

I wish I had a 16 point on my property!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I agree one in the freezer is better than a herd in the woods. I'm not a good guesser but what is he around 85 pounds?


Maybe 185!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't think 185 but like I say I never can tell from a picture so you may be right.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm thinking 155


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 9, 2014)

Didn't have anywhere to weigh it, but after gutting it, guy i work with showed up and it was still pretty hard to get it in the bed of my truck, I'd say at least 150lbs possibly more, and picking up dead weight sucks.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I agree one in the freezer is better than a herd in the woods. I'm not a good guesser but what is he around 85 pounds?



Maybe we need a hunting thread somewhere ?


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice looking buck ! My season ended a week ago


----------



## Tclem (Nov 9, 2014)

145lbs. I've (nice) buck. Can't eat the horns. Don't get me wrong I don't kill (just) anything but I do hunt for the meat also (meaning I don't kill every deer I see ). Man I guess I should read my post before I hit "post" and go back to turning. Lol


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 9, 2014)

Def got a lot of meat off of him, decided to keep heart, heard they're good but we shall see.


----------



## SENC (Nov 9, 2014)

Tclem said:


> 145lbs. I've buck. Can't eat the horns. Don't get me wrong I don't kill anything but I do hunt for the meat also


Does anyone on else need someone to translate this, or am I just slow today? I understand the part about not eating horns (though your pups might), but the rest before and after is just undecipherable for me.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 9, 2014)

I tried to convince him to take me this morning... would be a shame to let that bigger buck die of old age when I could have it mounted on my wall... lol


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 9, 2014)

SENC said:


> Does anyone on else need someone to translate this, or am I just slow today? I understand the part about not eating horns (though your pups might), but the rest before and after is just undecipherable for me.


I believe he said...

"I'm jealous, so I'm going to babble"

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 9, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I believe he said...
> 
> "I'm jealous, so I'm going to babble"



Or maybe it was Paxton typing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks, Jonathan. Left my Mississippi-to-English translation book in the car.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

Henry it's Georgian - this is what he said:



Tclem said:


> 145lbs.



"I wish I weighed 145 pounds again so my wife would want to make more babies"



Tclem said:


> I've buck.



This is a continuation of the above thought and is a little too risque to discuss in detail.



Tclem said:


> Can't eat the horns.



He's crossing into perversion here . . . .



Tclem said:


> Don't get me wrong I don't kill anything but I do hunt for the meat also



Here he's saying he chases down wild game in the woods but he eats whatever he catches . . . . . alive.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SENC (Nov 9, 2014)

TMI!!! I liked it better when I didn't understand! Now I have a vision I didn't need!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Nov 9, 2014)

Tclem said:


> 145lbs. I've (nice) buck. Can't eat the horns. Don't get me wrong I don't kill (just) anything but I do hunt for the meat also (meaning I don't kill every deer I see ). Man I guess I should read my post before I hit "post" and go back to turning. Lol


Updated version of Mississippi english


----------



## Tclem (Nov 9, 2014)

SENC said:


> Thanks, Jonathan. Left my Mississippi-to-English translation book in the car.


You mean your wagon. Remember I was in NC this past weekend. I saw how yall live up there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2014)

That's a fine buck, I always like the non typicals. When I hunted I always filled the freezer first, then trophy hunted.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 9, 2014)

Fried some potatoes and the heart tonight, first time trying it and it was pretty darn good


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 9, 2014)

I was hoping you'd invite us over for dinner... kind of glad you didn't.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 9, 2014)

Haha don't knock it until you try it, might go tomorrow and try to get a doe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2014)

I never got to try the heart, there was always a hole in it. They say the heart is high in cholesterol. Some of us have to be careful with that. Venison as a whole is very lean and high in protein. When I was younger and hunted a lot I never bought beef, always had venison in all it's forms, steaks, burger, etc.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 9, 2014)

Love good Venison jerky !


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice buck. This is the first year in about 20 yrs. I didn't bowhunt deer. We had an outbreak of blue tongue 3 summers ago that wiped out a lot of the herd, then it came back again at the end of the summer before last and got even more. This fall, I've only seen one shooter buck out my picture window. I used to see about one every few days. I miss freezing my butt off in a deer stand and really miss the venison! Gary


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice buck. Good job. I just told my two sons in deer camp this past weekend, don't pass on a deer the first day, that you would be happy to have on the last day of the season.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice buck ! Congratulations!


----------



## brown down (Nov 10, 2014)

congrats on the slammer! deer heart is by far my favorite part of the animal! battered and fried or pickled! so good! once again congrats


----------

